# Huge poached deer in Matagorda County



## Tail'in around

Looks like someone at Jureks in Markham had some explaining to do.


----------



## c hook

*high fence*

did not realize deer grew that big there?? must be high fence.


----------



## Tail'in around

It's definitely a pic from Jurecks. Next is all hear say but......

It's low fence is what I was told.... Supposedly TPWD and land owner knew the deer was a resident there. Saw something this weekend that said landowner has watched this deer for years.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Sorry poachers


----------



## Main Frame 8

That buck scores 194?


----------



## Haynie21T

It will look good in the TPWD trailer they take to events to show other poached confiscated deer.


----------



## WillieT

That's a shame. Poachers are as bad as thieves. I am glad they were caught. I would think the restitution charge will be significant, along with the fines.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray

Wow,....deceiving pic. Even with the 2 small drops, I can't get it over 180


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

You know, if I was the land owner I would be furious. First of all, I would know that I don't own any whitetails on my property, but I do control what is harvested off my property during hunting season. If I have seen this deer or for that matter any deer on my property "grow up" it is because I choose for them not to be harvested. 

Now that being said, if this buck I have seen grow up through the years exits my property and a hunter next door takes him legally and with in Texas State hunting laws congratulations to him. But, for some sorry poachers to spotlight and shoot him, I'd be a little upset. Especially if was on my property.


----------



## sotexhookset

He's not a 190" deer. 160 tops unless he's 500 lbs and the GW is 7'8" tall.


----------



## CHARLIE

Could have claimed it was MLD property


----------



## AirbornXpress

I heard that the deer had a chip and cane off a high fence property, thatâ€™s how they caught them. 
That what I heard in the woods
Sorry piece of


----------



## jmushinski

Be it 190 or 130...the deer was poached by these scumbags...


----------



## daniel044

Here is better pictures of it. Saw this on LonestarOutdoor post.


----------



## sotexhookset

Pics help. Mid 170's or better is legit. As stated above doesn't matter how big or small the poacher(s) is just low a down piece of shat.


----------



## yorky54

GW scored the deer. Score is legit. I heard the scuttlebutt story about what went down but i will refrain from adding a story that is not a first hand account from me. What i do know is the GW's believe this deer to be poached and are pursuing charges. It's a great deer.


----------



## Tail'in around

daniel044 said:


> Here is better pictures of it. Saw this on LonestarOutdoor post.


That's the two pic I saw over the weekend. Was told it was free range low fence but who knows. I bet more will come out in the near future......Sorry Suckers who did that.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

It was a free range deer. No tags or chips in it. Ranch hands and landowner had been seeing it for years. Maybe it got out of a high game fence property years ago, but not recently. Official score was 194 5/8. We have video of deer the afternoon before it was shot and the above live pictures of it are ones one of our guides took while checking duck ponds.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Isn't that who was arrested for shooting it?


Tail'in around said:


> It's definitely a pic from *Jurecks*. Next is all hear say but......
> 
> It's low fence is what I was told.... Supposedly TPWD and land owner knew the deer was a resident there. Saw something this weekend that said landowner has watched this deer for years.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Thermal scope?*



CHARLIE said:


> Could have claimed it was MLD property


I don't think you can use a thermal scope at night on MLD not sure about a can/suppression device? 
I personally would boycott that guy's meat market


----------



## kinja

Rack Ranch said:


> Isn't that who was arrested for shooting it?


You are correct. I saw this deer 3 yrs ago duck hunting and he was special then.


----------



## bigfishtx

Main Frame 8 said:


> That buck scores 194?


Not even close


----------



## SSST

bigfishtx said:


> Not even close


It's confirmed by numerous people, it scored 194.


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Measuring for courts*



SSST said:


> It's confirmed by numerous people, it scored 194.


I think they scored it to document the restitution process if he is found guilty in court


----------



## SSST

pilar said:


> I think they scored it to document the restitution process if he is found guilty in court


I'm sure, and man that's gonna be a fine! In the first pic, it didn't look anywhere near 194, but the live pics do it justice. Plus a GW scored him, so no grey area there.


----------



## DCAVA

SOB is farked, awesome animal whether low or high fence..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Felony*



DCAVA said:


> SOB is farked, awesome animal whether low or high fence..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A person who hunts without landowner consent and kills a desert bighorn sheep, pronghorn antelope, white-tailed deer or mule deer commits an offense that is a Parks and Wildlife Code state jail felony. Upon conviction, your hunting and fishing license is automatically revoked.

And if the suppressed rifle story is true he is forked with commission of a felony with a regulated firearm

mandatory sentences for suppressor use without any evidence of necessity or purpose. In 1986, an enhanced sentence of 20 years was added for use of a silencer in the commission of a crime. No reason was given. In 1988, the penalty was increased to 30 years.


----------



## WillieT

pilar said:


> A person who hunts without landowner consent and kills a desert bighorn sheep, pronghorn antelope, white-tailed deer or mule deer commits an offense that is a Parks and Wildlife Code state jail felony. Upon conviction, your hunting and fishing license is automatically revoked.
> 
> And if the suppressed rifle story is true he is forked with commission of a felony with a regulated firearm
> 
> mandatory sentences for suppressor use without any evidence of necessity or purpose. In 1986, an enhanced sentence of 20 years was added for use of a silencer in the commission of a crime. No reason was given. In 1988, the penalty was increased to 30 years.


Ouch!


----------



## BretE

30 years......I'm good with that....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

pilar said:


> A person who hunts without landowner consent and kills a desert bighorn sheep, pronghorn antelope, white-tailed deer or mule deer commits an offense that is a Parks and Wildlife Code state jail felony. Upon conviction, your hunting and fishing license is automatically revoked.
> 
> And if the suppressed rifle story is true he is forked with commission of a felony with a regulated firearm
> 
> mandatory sentences for suppressor use without any evidence of necessity or purpose. In 1986, an enhanced sentence of 20 years was added for use of a silencer in the commission of a crime. No reason was given. In 1988, the penalty was increased to 30 years.


A lot of misery for a set of horns. The word [email protected] comes to mind.

Wonder who turned him in, is there a money reward for turning in poachers?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> A lot of misery for a set of horns. The word [email protected] comes to mind.
> 
> Wonder who turned him in, is there a money reward for turning in poachers?


There is absolutely a monetary award. Its called Operation Game-Thief. Number is on back of your license.

Glad they caught the *basterds!


----------



## DEXTER

Who/what is Jurecks?


----------



## c hook

*big big*

if you look at this pic and do not conclude it was close to 190 or 200, you need to brush up on scoring live deer. I'd give him close to 200 from the live pics any day of the week and twice on sunday.


----------



## Wado

DEXTER said:


> Who/what is Jurecks?


A butcher/meat processing plant in Markham, Texas. Also a retail meat market location in Bay City, Texas.


----------



## batmaninja

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1518659904881708&id=100002131391182



Some facebook drama if yall want to get into the weeds of the ordeal.


----------



## SSST

Facebook never disappoints, crazy how one guy is disputing it.


----------



## jetbuilt

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. I'm constantly amazed at the efforts that some people will go through in order to hang a set of horns on the wall. Only low life vermin poach animals, I hope they face the maximum penalty according to the law.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

This kind of reminds of a similar incident years back. Someone out of San Antonio killed this amazing Boone and Crockett class buck. The news or news paper gets a hold of this amazing buck harvested and prints or shows this pic of this beautiful buck. 

Well some neighborhood residents see the pic of the buck on the news and recognize the buck and the hunter being neighborhood residents. 

One thing leads to another, turns out this hunter is a poacher and killed the neighborhood buck everyone enjoyed. 

I mean, don't you think that folks would recognize these trophy bucks? That is about as dumb as stealing a car from your own neighborhood and driving it around waiving at your neighbors.


----------



## gbollom

SSST said:


> Facebook never disappoints, crazy how one guy is disputing it.


Looks like a guy who is probably friends with the shooter and some close relative looking at her last name. I'm sure they've been fooled by the shooter's story who is claiming innocence


----------



## bigfishtx

SSST said:


> It's confirmed by numerous people, it scored 194.


I will take your word for it, but, it does not look that big based on that pic.

Just shows how hard it is to score a deer from a picture. Even harder to believe a deer that big roamed the Matagordo area.


----------



## Salty Dog

Wado said:


> A butcher/meat processing plant in Markham, Texas. Also a retail meat market location in Bay City, Texas.


That is not correct. They sold the butcher shop in Bay City to Buddy's Seafood awhile back.


----------



## Wado

Forgot Buddy bought his market. I guess they still sell his sausage and meat there. He's made me quite a bit of sausage in Markham.


----------



## Drundel

Wado said:


> He's made me quite a bit of sausage in Markham.


Me too.

I've always liked their sausage, fast turnaround at a great price. He never once complained that I bought my own pork.

I picked this up the Thus before the storm.


----------



## SSST

Just so you guys know, the son shot the deer, him and a buddy had permission to hog hunt.


----------



## TIMBOv2

AirbornXpress said:


> I heard that the deer had a chip and cane off a high fence property, thatâ€™s how they caught them.
> That what I heard in the woods
> Sorry piece of


This is what I heard also. High fence near Clemville is where the deer came from.

Wether true or not IDK. NIce deer though.


----------



## going_deep

I don't agree with poaching at all but to say he deserves 30 years in prison for shooting an animal is ridiculous when people don't get that for shooting another human being.


----------



## Salty Dog

TIMBOv2 said:


> This is what I heard also. High fence near Clemville is where the deer came from.
> 
> Wether true or not IDK. NIce deer though.


It wasn't out of a high fence and it wasn't from Clemville. I know where it was shot.


----------



## HoustonKid

going_deep said:


> I don't agree with poaching at all but to say he deserves 30 years in prison for shooting an animal is ridiculous when people don't get that for shooting another human being.


Biggest issue is not killing the animal. Itâ€™s the use of a NFA weapon or device during the commission of a crime. ATF donâ€™t screw around with NFA devices. NFA- National Firearms Act. Zero wiggle room there.


----------



## dwilliams35

going_deep said:


> I don't agree with poaching at all but to say he deserves 30 years in prison for shooting an animal is ridiculous when people don't get that for shooting another human being.


. He didnâ€™t get 30 years for shooting an animal. Heâ€™d get 30 years for the stack of other laws he broke in the process.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Fishin' Soldier said:


> There is absolutely a monetary award. Its called Operation Game-Thief. Number is on back of your license.
> 
> Glad they caught the *basterds!


I think that a lot of States have started these programs. Our program here in Minnesota is call TIP (Turn In Poachers) and is mostly funded by LOTS of sportsmen donating money to the State to fund the reward portion of the program.

The program has become well funded enough so that in addition to all licenses having the TIP line phone #, the DNR also runs advertising for the program in our local sportsman magazines, or maybe the magazines donate the ad space. The program has been very successful and has really helped the GWs that are spread thin in most states. Sportsmen need to be the additional eyes and ears for our Fish and Game Depts.

Based on arrest reports that I've seen (also published in 1 of our Minnesota Sportsman Magazines), about 2/3s of the arrests are for fishing violations and the other 1/3 for hunting and a few trapping. It's a great program that does seem to make a difference.

Many of the calls come from Sportsmen that witness the violations, and refuse to accept the reward. They just want the scum out of the woods and off of our waters.


----------



## MEGABITE

batmaninja said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1518659904881708&id=100002131391182
> 
> 
> 
> Some facebook drama if yall want to get into the weeds of the ordeal.


Had to break out the corn for that one!


----------



## cman

Deck boards are 6". Do the math.


----------



## daddyeaux

Just curious, what do 6" deck boards have to do with someone poaching a deer and spending 30 years in prison?


----------



## POC Troutman

does anyone know what the actual story is? I don't have FB, not that it would lead to the actual story anyway. Is the Juerks boy the one that shot the deer supposedly?


----------



## gbollom

POC Troutman said:


> does anyone know what the actual story is? I don't have FB, not that it would lead to the actual story anyway. Is the Juerks boy the one that shot the deer supposedly?


I could only tell you what is on facebook (if even true?) but I haven't looked at it in a couple days to see if the story changed or anything.

Guy had permission to hunts hogs on land. Shot said buck at night on the property with a gun.

What I'm not sure of is, if he had permission to be hunting that particular evening (maybe he had to call ahead to ask) and then somebody mentioned a suppressor being used as well. Supposedly two arrests were made so someone else was with the guy. It was the Jurek son.

Seems more hub bub on FB is about the score. Like it matters


----------



## fish4food

Operation Game Thief offers rewards for information leading to conviction of wildlife crimes.


That what it says online at least.


----------



## Salty Dog

gbollom said:


> I could only tell you what is on facebook (if even true?) but I haven't looked at it in a couple days to see if the story changed or anything.
> 
> Guy had permission to hunts hogs on land. Shot said buck at night on the property with a gun.
> 
> What I'm not sure of is, if he had permission to be hunting that particular evening (maybe he had to call ahead to ask) and then somebody mentioned a suppressor being used as well. Supposedly two arrests were made so someone else was with the guy. It was the Jurek son.
> 
> Seems more hub bub on FB is about the score. Like it matters


The farmer gave him permission to shoot hogs but the farmer is not the landowner. So did the farmer have the right to even grant him permission to hunt anything there? There are alot of grey areas.


----------



## SSST

I'm sure the landowner would have no problem with him letting some guys knock out some hogs, it just went downhill from there bigtime.


----------



## cadjockey

Given the lack of input by the top ten posters in the yearly advertising thread, I'll assume this deer was not fed miracle deer feed..?


----------



## BretE

cadjockey said:


> Given the lack of input by the top ten posters in the yearly advertising thread, I'll assume this deer was not fed miracle deer feed..?


Careful......:biggrin:


----------



## mrsh978

But only big deer can come from a sack right ? They never get that big on their own ......sad to see a natural deer that big get picked off at night


----------



## ak

I sure hope he doesnâ€™t face serious jail time. Definetly stupid and irresponsible but the kid doesnâ€™t need his life ruined or to be locked away over a deer to learn his lesson. I used to hunt around there and caught some kids spot lighting makes you mad yes but never would I wish them maximum jail time over it. 

I have no affiliation with him and I donâ€™t know him I just have a son and intend to do my best to teach him not to do stuff like that but a young boy out at night staring down that buck bad decisions can be made.


----------



## old 37

I hope they throw the book at him, but he is one stupid person to take it to Pops store LMAO


----------



## Profish00

ak said:


> I sure hope he doesnâ€™t face serious jail time. Definetly stupid and irresponsible but the kid doesnâ€™t need his life ruined or to be locked away over a deer to learn his lesson. I used to hunt around there and caught some kids spot lighting makes you mad yes but never would I wish them maximum jail time over it.
> 
> I have no affiliation with him and I donâ€™t know him I just have a son and intend to do my best to teach him not to do stuff like that but a young boy out at night staring down that buck bad decisions can be made.


How old is this Kid?


----------



## Tortuga

ak said:


> *I sure hope he doesnâ€™t face serious jail time. Definetly stupid and irresponsible but the kid doesnâ€™t need his life ruined or to be locked away over a deer to learn his lesson. I used to hunt around there and caught some kids spot lighting makes you mad yes but never would I wish them maximum jail time over it*.
> 
> I have no affiliation with him and I donâ€™t know him I just have a son and intend to do my best to teach him not to do stuff like that but a young boy out at night staring down that buck bad decisions can be made.


I agree, AK..a stiff five figure fine and revoking his hunting and fishing licences for life along with a felony on his record for life should be enough punishment.. Hard time and ruining a young man's life forever not needed for killing a deer.

just my opinion...


----------



## Igofish

Profish00 said:


> How old is this Kid?


He is not a kid. In his 30â€™s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux

He should have thought about ruining his life forever before he pulled the trigger. Evidently he has a complete lack of respect for the law and the wildlife.
He deserves what he gets.


----------



## ak

Igofish said:


> He is not a kid. In his 30â€™s
> 
> I didnâ€™t think he was that old in my head I just pictured an 18-22 year old... nevermind.


----------



## Eb78

This deer is exceptional but 130-160 class deer are very common in Wharton an matagorda counties.


----------



## SSST

A good lawyer should keep him from serving jail time, now the fine will seriously hurt the pocket book.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Eb78 said:


> This deer is exceptional but 130-160 class deer are very common in Wharton an matagorda counties.


Yep, I've seen some huge bucks on the STNP property and the tract bordering the river just below it over the years.


----------



## BretE

160's are common?.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BretE said:


> 160's are common?.....


Not common at all, but in the undisturbed areas, they are there. Plenty of good eats and no real pressure.


----------



## KatyDuck

I frankly don't understand or frankly care about the score of this deer, but instead want to see the POS who shot this deer in jail and saddled with one big *** fine. 

My understanding is that this a 30+ year old man and his father who stalked, shot, and attempted to process this deer at night, illegally, with zero regard for the land owners or laws. 

194, 134 or some other score is irrelevant, put this POS in jail and fine him to the fullest extent.


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> Not common at all, but in the undisturbed areas, they are there. Plenty of good eats and no real pressure.


How hard are good leases to find? I normally drive about 5 hours several times a year to not shoot a deer. Im thinkin I can shorten my travel time....


----------



## BretE

KatyDuck said:


> I frankly don't understand or frankly care about the score of this deer, but instead want to see the POS who shot this deer in jail and saddled with one big *** fine.
> 
> My understanding is that this a 30+ year old man and his father who stalked, shot, and attempted to process this deer at night, illegally, with zero regard for the land owners or laws.
> 
> 194, 134 or some other score is irrelevant, put this POS in jail and fine him to the fullest extent.


I'm with you....thirty years might be a little much but a couple of years would make an impression....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BretE said:


> How hard are good leases to find? I normally drive about 5 hours several times a year to not shoot a deer. Im thinkin I can shorten my travel time....


Well, the best one will get you a felony if you get caught in there. :slimer:


----------



## BretE

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well, the best one will get you a felony if you get caught in there. :slimer:


What if I promise to not use a suppressor or night hunt?....


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BretE said:


> What if I promise to not use a suppressor or night hunt?....


They won't care if you have a full auto on this place. Some of their deer might glow anyway.


----------



## Bukkskin

Sad Deal,
I hear TPWD restitution is $100 an inch(and that deer is mid 190's All day long)???
$19,400???
Hell, I will bring them a pure Texas mid 190'S typical for right at half that!!!
I hope they throw the book at him if he did wrong. I do not like poachershwell:


----------



## mrsh978

The restitution is the feed cost replacement on a lot of ranches....this deer is the exception from what I understand - no feed


----------



## Tortuga

mrsh978 said:


> The restitution is the feed cost replacement on a lot of ranches....this deer *is* the exception from what I understand - no feed


Not "*is*"....now "*was*"...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

mrsh978 said:


> The restitution is the feed cost replacement on a lot of ranches....this deer is the exception from what I understand - no feed


More like its fair market value from a booked hunt.


----------



## FREON

Plus charges for trespassing, shooting after hours, no tag, suppressor, etc


----------



## mrsh978

Y'all take me more serious than I do. I understand restitution and the calculations behind the dollar value - horns - it's a game of inches . Example - the value of a doe vs. 190" buck .....the exception I was referring to is this buck in question is not a overfed head of livestock


----------



## Coil life 86

**** crying shame. i was down between collegeport and markham a few years ago helping an outfitter get some blinds brushed up before season opener and jumped a huge 10pt out of some cane brush behind a duck pond. Big beautiful mainframe free range deer and sure theres more out there in that area just a **** shame to hear bs like this.


----------



## sotexhookset

Igofish said:


> He is not a kid. In his 30â€™s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! Then he is an idiot.


----------



## Cynoscion

mrsh978 said:


> Y'all take me more serious than I do. I understand restitution and the calculations behind the dollar value - horns - it's a game of inches . Example - the value of a doe vs. 190" buck .....the exception I was referring to is this buck in question is not a overfed head of livestock


Careful!!!!


----------



## Uncle Doug

WillieT said:


> Ouch!


While I can't stand a poacher and there probably nothing legal about this hunt, it has been perfectly legal to hunt deer with suppressors or as some people call them silencers, since 2012 in the state of Texas.


----------



## grittydog

You know he got caught this time, how many other deer has he poached? Pouchers need to loose there license, period....


----------



## justletmein

grittydog said:


> You know he got caught this time, how many other deer has he poached? Pouchers need to loose there license, period....


Not sure a lot of poachers care about having a license, not like you need one to hunt at night with a spotlight. LOL


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Uncle Doug said:


> While I can't stand a poacher and there probably nothing legal about this hunt, it has been perfectly legal to hunt deer with suppressors or as some people call them silencers, since 2012 in the state of Texas.


Using a suppressor to commit a crime adds to the charges though.


----------



## Harbormaster

FREON said:


> Plus charges for trespassing, shooting after hours, no tag, suppressor, etc


You did some jail time too didn't you? Tell the story. :smile:


----------



## FREON

Harbormaster said:


> You did some jail time too didn't you? Tell the story. :smile:


:ac550:


----------



## Trouthunter

Sorry porkrind the link you posted was screwed up and I couldn't fix it.

Here's the repaired link that porkrind posted for us.

http://www.baycitysentinel.com/arti...d-felony-violations-slaying-buck-mike-reddell

TH


----------



## Tail'in around

I was just fixing to post that link.....


----------



## DR_Smith

So it was 22 points , 190â€ and only 3.5 to 4.5 yr old??? WOW!! If that IS true as far as scoring and age then that really is super impressive in any state, any ranch any feed supplements!!!


----------



## kinja

DR_Smith said:


> So it was 22 points , 190â€ and only 3.5 to 4.5 yr old??? WOW!! If that IS true as far as scoring and age then that really is super impressive in any state, any ranch any feed supplements!!!


Donâ€™t believe the age. Iâ€™ve had history with that deer, on that ranch at least 4-5 years ago, he was big then so add 3 or more to that.


----------



## DR_Smith

Thatâ€™s what I was thinking. Iâ€™m not sure what training GW have in scoring and aging deer (not tagging as I have huge respect for them as well as all LEO) but makes you wonder about actual score of the deer being that age seems â€œbotchedâ€. 
As far as poachers... I used to buy from Jureks when I went through markem and itâ€™s sad the old man stiles to this level to do this.


----------



## Drundel

Any update on this?


----------



## fish4food

Are Jureks still processing?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I hear they are.


----------



## Wado

I drove by there about three weeks ago and the doors were open and smoke was coming out of the smokehouse stack.


----------



## FREON

Still processing and also still being prosecuted


----------



## tpool

*.*



FREON said:


> Still processing and also still being prosecuted


Hahaha, good one FREON!!!

Thanks,
T-Bone
(tpool)


----------



## FREON

And also persecuted!!!!!


----------



## tpool

Preceding prosecution was processing then persecution! LOL.


----------



## cva34

tpool said:


> Preceding prosecution was processing then persecution! LOL.


Where do we slip in Poaching in front of above ..

All Ps LOL


----------



## BullyARed

These pos crooked corrupted politicians and investors stole milion of million dollars from the people and got away with it!! Hell just make it 500 points minimum regardless buck size for the fine like double fine for speeding in a construction zone.


----------

